# WHO: are you? The Electronic Cigarette Position Statement.



## Alex (2/9/14)

http://www.ecigclick.co.uk/who-are-you-the-electronic-cigarette-position-statement/

must read.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Marzuq (2/9/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.ecigclick.co.uk/who-are-you-the-electronic-cigarette-position-statement/
> 
> must read.


 
very good find bro.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/9/14)

Thanks for another great read @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

